# how to install oil presure gauge



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

The things needed are. Oil presure (automotive type) 1/8 close nipple and tee (pipe) if you want your oil light to work .I will work on pictures


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

*some pics*

what the tee nipple and oil sending unit look like assembled /tee nipple sending unit installed /were sending unit threds in to motor its to the right of oil filter when on bike/this cost me around 50 bucks


----------



## Longsilver (Apr 14, 2013)

nice mod man, will be looking to do this myself. after driving a diesel im used to having as many engine perimeters covered as possible to monitor what my abuse is causing.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

My advice would be to throw away that clear plastic tube. It easily melts, cracks, or breaks and when it does it pumps oil out FAST. They make a copper tube that replaces it that can be bought at most auto part stores for about $10. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

X2 on the copper, don't want to be stranded on the trail or loose a engine due to plastic tubing. I would also replace that galvanized fitting with a SS one or black iron, if it evers start flaking could cause issues.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Man, great mod! what are you running for oil pressure?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't get me wrong it looks great, it just best to perfect it while its still in the making.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

My advise is not to use any mechanical type that needs a tube. Use digital that uses a wired sensor. Vibration, heat or debris from plowing through the mud will take out any tube.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I have had the plastic on many cars and trucks no problems and i have around 70 psi


----------



## snoozin (Nov 12, 2012)

What is the thread size of the that Tee? Im assuming the T is 1/8" NPT. But I thought the OEM sensor threads are metric. Thanks for any feedback I'm looking to do this mod myself with a digital sensor.


----------

